

How Too Many SMS Messages Can Shut Down Your Nexus Phone - dsr12
http://allthingsd.com/20131129/how-too-many-sms-messages-can-shut-down-your-nexus-phone

======
mmastrac
Now I'm curious: how do you send a class 0 SMS to a phone?

~~~
edent
It's pretty easy - all you need to do is change the Class of the SMS PDU to 0.
I've written a short tutorial in Python showing how it can be done:
[http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2012/06/raspberry-pi-python-
and-3g-d...](http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2012/06/raspberry-pi-python-
and-3g-dongles-oh-my/) In this case, I'm using a basic 3G dongle and Raspberry
Pi - it should work on any device which allows serial port access.

A few phones have the capability via 3rd party apps - they all seem to be
ancient Nokia & BlackBerry devices.

Amusingly, iPhones don't (or didn't) display the sender's number on Flash SMS,
so you could text very realistic looking prank messages like "This phone has
been recalled - please nearest Apple store" etc.

Flash SMS is a bit like Push To Talk - one of those standards which never
quite took off the way it should.

~~~
lloeki
My bank _does_ send Flash SMSes for 2FA codes as an optional fallback to the
chip+pin-card based 2FA keypad, that does both time-based and challenge-
response to authenticate the transaction, and is mandatory (i.e no SMS
fallback) for adding people's IBAN and outbound transfers.

~~~
edent
Oh! That's a good idea - prevents them from being saved (unless you take
screenshots, I guess).

------
dnlrn
Already fixed in CyanogenMod:
[http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/54850/](http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/54850/)

------
sixothree
Jokes on you. My Nexus 4 barely ever receives text messages correctly.

~~~
csmuk
What actually happens? My wife was thinking about getting one and uses SMS all
the time so this could be a deal breaker.

~~~
therobotking
I had a Nexus 4 from launch until the Nexus 5 and never had a problem with
receiving or sending SMS messages.

I've never heard of it being a common problem either. Your wife should go
ahead and get the phone if she wants one.

~~~
kiallmacinnes
Yep - Same here, SMS's have always been perfect. I reckon the GP poster is
simply trying to stir..

~~~
csmuk
Thanks both. I suspected this.

